# [Problem] PC startet mit neuem RAM nicht



## Edivion (4. August 2013)

Liebe PCGamesHardware-Gemeinde,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einige Teile für meinen PC gekauft, darunter Gehäuse, Lüfter,... und auch ein neuer RAM bzw. 2 neue 4GB Riegel (Details sind hier zu finden). Jedoch lässt sich der PC mit dem neuen RAM nicht starten, es laufen zwar die Lüfter an bzw. auch die Festplatten aber es ertönt nicht der typische Piep-Ton vom Mainboard und ich bekomme auch kein Bild.

*Mainboard:* ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO (ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO, 785G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBAD0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich)
*bisheriger, funktionierender RAM:* Corsair XMS3 DDR 2x2GB (Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX4GX3M2A1333C8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich)
*neuer RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich)

Mein restliches System findet ihr hier.

Nun hatte ich gehofft, dass ihr mir sagen könnt warum der PC mit dem neuen RAM nicht funktioniert bzw. was ich machen muss damit er funktioniert.

Vorweg schon mal Danke.

-Edivion


----------



## Combi (4. August 2013)

wenn du im bios nicht den neuen ram konfiguriert hast tu das mal.
wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht,haben wir das problem.

also....mit dem alten ram startet der pc....mit dem neuen nicht?!
nach einstellen des rams im bios geht es immer noch nicht?!

dann läuft der ram nicht auf deinem board.
dann musst du ihn umtauschen und anderen ram kaufen...
dann ist ram und board,entgegen der herstelleraussage inkompatibel....


----------



## Z3Rlot (4. August 2013)

Es könnte vielleicht auch ein CMOS_Reset(Biosreset) helfen oder das Bios auf dem neuesten stand bringen vom Mainboard.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. August 2013)

Hast du alle Slots bestückt oder nur ausgetauscht?
Wenn du alle Riegel verwenden willst, starte nur mit den neuen RAM und passe die Timings an den 1333er an. Hier im Forum hat auch einer 2 unters. RAM-Kits benutzt und da hat das MB die Timings autom angepasst.
Wenn das MB beim neuen RAM trotzdem streikt ist ein oder beide Riegel hin. In dem Fall RMA.
eventuell liegt auch nicht genug Spannung an, dass sollte aber in der Regel nicht der Fall sein.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Edivion (4. August 2013)

Bis ins BIOS komme ich gar nicht, oder zumindest wird mir der BIOS Screen nicht angezeigt, daher kann ich den RAM nicht einstellen im BIOS. 

Wie funktioniert denn so ein BIOS update bzw. Reset? Und ist das nicht gefährlich?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. August 2013)

Reset ist ungefährlich, solange du feinfühlig an die Sache rangehst.
Das BIOS resetest du über den Jumper (DIe Position steht im HB), Die BIOS-Batterie (rausnehmen [inkl. des Stromkabels des NT´s]--> 1min warten--> Startknopf drücken--> wieder einsetzen) 
oder was die neueren MB´s haben, einen Knopf/Schalter wo CLR CMOS o.ä. draufsteht.

Ein Update machst du am besten über einen USB-Stick. Neuste Version vom MB-Hersteller ziehen --> USB-Stick bootfähig machen ( kennt genügend Tools) -->  auf Stick ziehen --> vom Stick booten (dann sollte er autom fragen ob das BIOS aktualisiert werden soll) --> warten bis die Aufforderung zum neustart erscheint oder er selber neustartet.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


Edit: was noch erwähnt werden sollte, sorge dafür das während dem BIOS-Update, auf garkeinen Fall der Strom plötzlich weg ist. Danach kannst du das MB nicht mehr benutzen. In dem Fall einschicken (die meisten Hersteller sollten da keine Probleme machen) oder wenn du es dir zutraust, einen neuen BIOSchip besorgen und austauschen

Und zu der Sache mit der Feinfühligkeit: Mein erstes Asrock 870 war nach einem Tag Betrieb tot. Ich wollt auch die BIOS-Batterie rausnehmen, hatte es nach 20 min aber immernoch nicht geschafft. Da kommt mein alter Herr, nimmt sich nen Schlitzschraubendreher, setzt an, rutscht ab und zieht das Ding quer übers Brett  . Die Batterie war draußen und ich dacht mir das wid MF bestimmt nicht ersetzten, haben sie zum Glück doch gemacht. Seitdem fässt niemand mehr meine HW an


----------

